# Camera Ignorant.  Need help!



## StraighterSwing (Aug 19, 2011)

I have been given my my parents a number of VERY old cameras, lenses, filters, shutters, etc.  I've had offers to purchase a number of the items, but I have declined because I don't want to sell something for $100 if it's worth $500.  I need help in pricing them so I know what I'm dealing with in the current camera market.
The items include:

Stereo Realist 2.8; ST-41-10 with case.
Museum Cine-Kodak Special II 16mm movie camera in the case with at least 2 dozen accessories including instruction manual, lenses, filters, film, adapters, etc.
B & J view camera with manual, wooden tripod, ILEX No.3 Acme Synchro shutter, and Tesar 1:45 15cm Carl Zeies Jena Nr524460 lens
Soligor MK-6a electronic flash
Graphic Riteway film holders
I have a bunch of adapter rings, filters, lenses, exposure meters, etc.

If you ask before I do, I can and will post any pictures you like to assist.

Thank you in advance.

Skip


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 20, 2011)

Swing, best bet is to go to eBay and search the completed sales for the above. The Realist 2.8 is much more desirable than the 3.5, the B&J could be a user camera, I assume it's a 4x5, judging from the lens you got on it. These two are the more 'expensive' items in that collection. However... Pictures might reveal some more valuable stuff.   Post away...


----------



## StraighterSwing (Aug 20, 2011)

I did the eBay thing and found items close but not exact.  I guess they could be exact but me being a noob, I might not know.

Here is a site I threw together to show pictures of the cameras and accessories: Vintage Cameras


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmm... This is what I get when clicking on your link:

"The daily bandwidth limit for this customer has been exceeded. Try again after midnight, EST.
Click here for more information."


----------



## StraighterSwing (Aug 21, 2011)

If you try the one above tomorrow and it doesn't work still, here's another one with ugly adds and stuff just to get you the pictures.

Vintage Cameras


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 21, 2011)

This link worked! Thank you.

The B&J looks good, has a pretty common Zeiss lens (the 150mm) and the Wide Angle Ilex Acugon 65mm/f8. Now, this later lens is actually pretty sharp but it's harder to focus in lower light situations due to the f8. Otherwise, looks good, even with the recessed lens board. If you're selling these, I would sell the camera with the 150mm on and try to sell separately the 65mm Acugon. Can't give you an approximate figure on the 65mm but your B&J plus the 150mm should bring you something around $150 to $200, possibly a little more. The Realist, if in good condition, will bring you close to $250, sometimes less. Good luck.


----------



## StraighterSwing (Aug 21, 2011)

Fantastic.  Thank you for the information.  At least now I have a baseline to work with.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 21, 2011)

You are very welcome! Any other questions, just fire them away!


----------



## StraighterSwing (Aug 23, 2011)

The Kodak movie camera is currently selling for $500.  The Stereo Realist camera is listed for $285 and $570 ( with a flash ).  Now I just have to watch to see if anyone buys them. :thumbup:
MUSEUM CINE-KODAK SPECIAL II 16MM MOVIE CAMERA 2 LENS | eBay
David White Stereo Realist 1:2.8 Camera w/Leather Case | eBay
Realist 2.8 Stereo Camera, David White Anastigmat2.8/35 | eBay


----------

